# problem with yahoo mail



## syner (Jun 16, 2011)

recently i got strange problem in yahoo mail,i created folder jap to save my mail,but i found other folder @c@chat wich was not create by me,so how to remove that folder @c@chat,what is this?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 16, 2011)

If you can't see that weird folder in the folder list, theirs no way you can delete it.
But if you do, then you just have to right click on the folder (in the 2nd screenshot), and select, "Delete Folder".


----------

